

QR Code generator for apps on multiple platforms (ex: Android 2.2, 1.6, iPhone) - tibbon
http://omniqrcode.com/

======
telecaster
Great idea and great execution, Rich! - Dan Choi

~~~
Mizza
Thanks Dan!

We built this because I needed it for my own apps and figured we might as well
build it in such a way that other people could use it too.

We made at least 80% of it as part of a 2-man, 5-hour HACKBLITZ. Checkout the
game plan: <http://i.imgur.com/uYgoO.jpg>

It was fun! Hopefully somebody will get some use out of it.

------
saaaaaam
Oh, brilliant! I was looking for something exactly like this for a city-
exploration thing I have in mind. Thanks.

------
ntkachov
All of my apps are android only but this is a quality site! Good work!

~~~
Mizza
Merci beaucoup! - still, you can redirect back to your website for iPhone
users!

------
karabee
Looks great. I just signed up to test it out.

------
Anthony_qraving
This is awesome, just signed up.

